# Cheltenham Day 4



## KautoStar1 (17 March 2017)

So. Thoughts on today then. 

I've been on Native River since he won the Welsh National at antipost but I wonder whether course form sets it up for Djackadam?
Fairy tail of Cue Card wins of course.  I just can't quite see him staying the GC trip. 

As for the rest of the day, the rest of the races are wide open but the Skeltons have laid North Hill Harvey out for the county hurdle so best of luck to them.  

Hope we have a fatality free day too most importantly.


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 March 2017)

Native River for me and I would love to see Lizzie Kelly in the first four, what an achievement that would be.

This year has been better than previous years for loss, 3 at the moment I think, lets hope nothing more is added.

Just need to settle down now, supplies to hand, a nice fruity cider, tasty snacks, curtains closed, door bell unplugged and phones on silent.


----------



## TelH (17 March 2017)

My heart says Cue Card but my head says 3rd time lucky for Djakadam.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 March 2017)

Djakadam - nay chance! This is the best quality field he has met in a Gold Cup and he has failed to win yet. 

I'm on Native River all the way, I just hope the ground being good won't affect him too much. Everything else he has done has been on much softer ground.


----------



## PorkChop (17 March 2017)

Douvan has a stress fracture of the pelvis!

Please let Cue Card win


----------



## Mariposa (17 March 2017)

It's all about Cue Card for me. Good luck lovely boy, come home safe (and preferably in front....then please retire so we no longer have to worry about you!)


----------



## Wimbles (17 March 2017)

Not had much luck with finding winners this week so I'm betting on Native River in the hope that Cue Card wins


----------



## teapot (17 March 2017)

Tipped Penhill because of AP - woop :biggrin3:


----------



## Mariposa (17 March 2017)

teapot said:



			Tipped Penhill because of AP - woop :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...


Winner winner! Well done! 

I was on Augusta Kate....!


----------



## smja (17 March 2017)

Argh, I just want them all to come home safely though I think I'll cry if Cue Card manages it!


----------



## stencilface (17 March 2017)

Tea for two looks exciting!

I've no idea otherwise, just hope they all come back


----------



## *Whinney* (17 March 2017)

Yes, come home safe. I filled up when Lizzie was asking the crowd to be quiet for Tea For Two. He's very on his toes!


----------



## stencilface (17 March 2017)

Oh no, off at the second, horse is enjoying it now though! Poor lizzie, always root for the women.


----------



## *Whinney* (17 March 2017)

Oh no! Poor Lizzie. TFT jumpin on springs now little ******!


----------



## teapot (17 March 2017)

Yesssssssssss :biggrin3:

Hahaha always support Harrington's horses!


----------



## Wimbles (17 March 2017)

For those watching is Cue Card OK?


----------



## teapot (17 March 2017)

Wimbles said:



			For those watching is Cue Card OK?
		
Click to expand...

Up and walking :smile3:


----------



## smja (17 March 2017)

He looks ok, unsaddled and being walked down in front of the stands


----------



## *Whinney* (17 March 2017)

No mention of Cue Card yet but he just turned up at speed to be caught. I hope he's OK.


----------



## Wimbles (17 March 2017)

Oh thank goodness!  Hate listening on the radio.


----------



## Mrs B (17 March 2017)

Interesting place for Sizing John's girth! Glad to see Cue Card's ok ...


----------



## *Whinney* (17 March 2017)

Just seen the take off shot of Cue Card's fall and it looks like he did the exact same thing as Might Bite did in his bad fall last year.

I thought that about the girth too Mrs B.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 March 2017)

I don't think Sizing Johns girth started there lol! But at least it stayed on top rather than topple Robbie off the side! I am so pleased for the Potts and Jessie Harrington, they have been stalwarts of the jumping game for years and years and years!

Cue Card - same as last year, Paddy Brennan getting into a bit of a panic and sending him at a downhill fence. The difference this year - he was never going well enough to win. 

Native River ran a cracker on ground that was clearly quicker than ideal! Give him a soft ground GC or National and he will show everyone a clean pair of heels!


----------



## Mariposa (17 March 2017)

EKW said:



			Cue Card - same as last year, Paddy Brennan getting into a bit of a panic and sending him at a downhill fence. The difference this year - he was never going well enough to win.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. It looked to me that Paddy was trying to get through that wall of horses and seemed to dash for the space but Cue Card just barely even saw the fence. What a sense of deja-vu. My heart just sank, but he's home and safe....that's the most important thing.

Well done Sizing John, a grand sort!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 March 2017)

I'm still chuckling at the lassy who got totalled by Sizing John at the end! If she wasn't wearing a red jacket you probably wouldn't have noticed her! She looked mortified on the way in but at least the horse won so she can forgive him! 

I'm glad the ITV crew saw sense and the second time the horse shied away from the horseback interview they left it be as it clearly wasn't going to happen.


----------



## suffolkmare (17 March 2017)

Just caught GC and Foxhunters on catch-up TV, so glad Cue Card got up ok, guess he was winded. Pleased for Jess Harrington, and thrilled old Pacha da Polda won the Foxhunters with ladies 1st & 2nd. Any news on Sweet as a nut? said he was being attended to...


----------



## asterope (17 March 2017)

suffolkmare said:



			Just caught GC and Foxhunters on catch-up TV, so glad Cue Card got up ok, guess he was winded. Pleased for Jess Harrington, and thrilled old Pacha da Polda won the Foxhunters with ladies 1st & 2nd. Any news on Sweet as a nut? said he was being attended to... 

Click to expand...

He's up


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 March 2017)

Harrington and Power strike again to win the last race of the Festival! That'll be a happy truck heading home that's for sure!


----------



## millikins (17 March 2017)

What a superb temperament Pacha da Polda must have, to carry the novice Victoria Pendleton to a safe and respectable 5th then up a gear to win with a more experienced rider.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (17 March 2017)

Have to say how good the radio 5 live coverage was been listening to it at work the presenters and commentators were very quick to report on the welfare of the horses. 
Tom Scu was on some of it and I found him hilarious he needs to do some presenting when he retires they were also having interesting discussions rather than only talk about the betting etc. 
Sounds like Cue Card is going to Aintree judging by the latest article on the racing post and they've completely dismissed the retirement talk.


----------



## Dobiegirl (17 March 2017)

I see Dodging Bullets has retired, well done them a good call. I thought Native River ran a blinder, gutted for Cue Card but he lives to fight another day, hope they give up on a Gold Cup next year. I still cant see anything beating Coneygree or Thistlecrack for next year if they both turn up.


----------



## KautoStar1 (17 March 2017)

I picked up some of the R5L commentary for the last races of he day while I was in the car going to the horse.  Charlie Poste and Andrew Thornton were excellent especially Charlie I thought.  John Inverdale on the other hand is an idiot. His comments about Victoria Penddletons riding of PdP last year were utterly ridiculous, suggesting if she had ridden him like Byrony Fox has today she too would have won and therefore it was her inexperience that cost him the race last year.  What a dick head he is. 

Also Tommo interviewing Ruby -
DT so what will you do now the racing is over Ruby?
RW I'm off to try and find my wife
DT so where is she Ruby ?
RW I don't know Tommo that's why I'm trying to find her.
DT if you are listening to the radio Ruby's wife he is here in the parade ring


----------



## dancingkris (17 March 2017)

KautoStar1 said:



			I picked up some of the R5L commentary for the last races of he day while I was in the car going to the horse.  Charlie Poste and Andrew Thornton were excellent especially Charlie I thought.  John Inverdale on the other hand is an idiot. His comments about Victoria Penddletons riding of PdP last year were utterly ridiculous, suggesting if she had ridden him like Byrony Fox has today she too would have won and therefore it was her inexperience that cost him the race last year.  What a dick head he is. 

Also Tommo interviewing Ruby -
DT so what will you do now the racing is over Ruby?
RW I'm off to try and find my wife
DT so where is she Ruby ?
RW I don't know Tommo that's why I'm trying to find her.
DT if you are listening to the radio Ruby's wife he is here in the parade ring
		
Click to expand...

He really doesn't get any better does he? Good old thommo! Horses aside I have really enjoyed the commentary etc from ITV and think they have done the festival justice. Good to see Brough Scott back on our screens too....his voice always brings me back to the old days!


----------



## Kadastorm (18 March 2017)

Didn't see the coverage yesterday but had an accumulator bet. The aptly named "No Comment" let me down for 50k


----------

